# Headlamp bulb upgrade last night.



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I went outside on a 15 minute break, and installed one of the new PIAA bulbs. It was a breeze. NO TOOLS. It was as easy as replacing a fuse. There will be no need for install pics. 
I do not have the xenon package.
PIAA H11 low beam
I won't do the H7 fogs until this weekend, that may require more time as Chris mentioned.
PIAA’s Xtreme White Plus H-11 with a Kelvin rating of 4000K provides an intense white light and the superior performance of Xtra Technology. So lose those boring factory bulbs and upgrade to PIAA’s Xtreme White Plus H-11 and experience the difference.
Twin Pack 15211
Single Pack 15111
Bulb Type H11
Wattage 55W = 110W XTRA, 4000K
Technology Xtreme White Plus
I drove around a bit last night with one light switched. Hard to tell with one, while driving, but walking around the car, you can see that one has a hint of a more BRIGHT WHITE look.
However, pics didn't really show much evidence of any upgrade. 
SEE IF YOU CAN FIGURE OUT WHICH HEADLAMP HAS A PIAA BULB IN IT! 



















_Modified by RyanA3 at 1:43 PM 6/18/2005_


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

Left.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

If you pull off this door to your headlamp, reach in and turn the bulb assembly, pull out. Unwire and then wire the new bulb (before you put it in). It was VERY EASY.
This pic was taken of the pass side, the driver was a little bit tighter, but will not be a problem at all.











_Modified by RyanA3 at 1:44 PM 6/18/2005_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

I have the same PIAA bulbs in my current Acura EL. It's a subtle white beam which is very nice. Looks good in the A3. Now on to the fog lights!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Now on to the fog lights!

Took a bit more time, but the only tools needed are a flat head and a torx 15, just like Chris said!
It's not too hard at all. You will see 2 tabs, bend the top one down, and the bottom one up, with the other hand pull out the grill. Then remove 3 torx bolts (15). Pull out the light assembly, remove 3 clips, take out the bulb and replace. Remember which wire goes to what. There is a long prong in the bulb and a shorter prong. Remember which wire goes to what (by looking at the harness and remembering which side goes to what). I am pretty sure the long prong gets matched with the wire coming out of the right side of the wire harness (as you are looking at it). Here are some pics.
















Behind each grill is what seems to be a horn. It is very loud, I wouldn't be surprised if this is similiar to the high/low dual horn like hella's. Not positive. 








Maybe someone will make a intake for the turbo and throw it down here.








What is strange is that my factory fog bulbs were different makes! Philips and Osram. If they are the same company then I stand corrected. 








You will see that the two factory fog bulbs have a different look to the interior of the bulb- weird.









Left: factory fog bulb, Right: blueish tinted PIAA bulb.









fyi, the fog bulbs are item # 17655, which is a twin pack of PIAA.
H7 fog lights.
H11 low beams.
Thanks to Chris for the heads-up on the removal of the grill.




_Modified by RyanA3 at 3:54 PM 6/18/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

here is the diff . left stock, right PIAA. headlights and fogs. this is not xenon.


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

Another option that is availible to all of us who did not upgrade to the xenon lights for various reasons is to add an aftermarket kit. I had a Xenondepot.com kit in my last car and loved it. check it out http://www.xenondepot.com xenondepot has a full lineup of HID kits. They carry Phillips and a cheaper offshore kit. My experiance with their Phillips 6000k kit was a light output that gave a nice blue hue with amazing visability over stock.
One other thing you need to be carefull of when changing bulbs is when you go to a stronger watt bulb ie. 55w to a 110w you run the risk of melting your wiring harness, and this is not going to be covered by your warrenty.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (aLLsTaRDUB)*

another thing to be careful of, is not to drop the bulb. I fumbled one of my factory bulbs after removal, and it EXPLODED







IT WAS NUTS! FUUUUMMMMBLE!! BOOOOOOOM!!


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

For a brightness comparison, you really need to compare a brand new stock bulb to a brand new upgrade bulb (though I don't know how many hours you have on your previous bulbs).


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (xorbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xorbe* »_For a brightness comparison, you really need to compare a brand new stock bulb to a brand new upgrade bulb (though I don't know how many hours you have on your previous bulbs).

The last comparison in the yard, I am displaying two 2006 A3s. 
>my gf's A3 (3 weeks old) with stock bulbs 
compared with
>my A3 with PIAAs both headlight/fog (about 5 week old bulbs)
Is that ok for a decent comparison.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 1:19 PM 7/15/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*



RyanA3 said:


> Ahh... i see a Toshiba Satellite Media Center laptop... that thing is cool. I guess its not really a 'laptop' though. More like a table top. Anyway, whats the other little gizmo there on the left of the mat? Pocket PC?
> Nice job with the fogs....


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_[Anyway, whats the other little gizmo there on the left of the mat? Pocket PC?


I thought the same thing.. but I think its just his wallet, like one of the ones with the driverlicense thing on the outside..


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I thought the same thing.. but I think its just his wallet, like one of the ones with the driverlicense thing on the outside..

perhaps a cell phone under the wallet?
Ryan, your pics are always so funny... they always have a little insight into your life: the surfboard, the details magazine, the laptop, the spider...


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

Great comparison shot! Thewhite looks much better!
You gonna give the GF the hookup?


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

I got a pretty clear contrast with phillips blue something.
http://www.swaboteam.net/Galle...t.jpg


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

The lights look very nice.
I am thinking to put the HID on after I get the car. So the low beam uses H11 and fog uses H7, how about the high beam?
Thanks


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

How do the PIAA's compare with the Sylvania Silver Stars?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking about putting the PIAA in my fog lights. In Canada, the fog lights act as day light, which turns on automatically if the Xenon isn't on. So during the day, the fog lights are the primary light source.
Sometimes I wonder if I'm saving anything by using the fog lights instead of Xenon. Isn't Xenon suppose to be very efficient in terms of energy?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (taoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taoz* »_So the low beam uses H11 and fog uses H7, how about the high beam?
Thanks

HIGH H7
LOW H11
FOG H7


_Quote, originally posted by *Patronus* »_How do the PIAA's compare with the Sylvania Silver Stars?

I had PIAAs in my Jeep, and switched to Sylvania for no particular reason. I found the PIAAs looked cooler than the Syls. The Syls however, were a TINY bit brighter. 
One thing i hate is.... factory bulbs and definetly including the A3, headlamps give that straight line of brightness. Once you go with an aftermarket bulb, you loose the line, and you get just a blur of light. Cooler looking and brighter, but not the same precise angle/lines of light itself.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
HIGH H7
LOW H11
FOG H7

I had PIAAs in my Jeep, and switched to Sylvania for no particular reason. I found the PIAAs looked cooler than the Syls. The Syls however, were a TINY bit brighter. 
One thing i hate is.... factory bulbs and definetly including the A3, headlamps give that straight line of brightness. Once you go with an aftermarket bulb, you loose the line, and you get just a blur of light. Cooler looking and brighter, but not the same precise angle/lines of light itself. 

In my jeep I used sylvanias that come in the purple packaging.. not sure which ones.. But the position of the filament was different so it changed the beam pattern for the better.. Those were 9007 bulbs though I think..


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
Sometimes I wonder if I'm saving anything by using the fog lights instead of Xenon. Isn't Xenon suppose to be very efficient in terms of energy? 

Yes Xenons generally use less power.. 35 watts per bulb vs 55watts, but they do have 55 watt xenons now also.
I think they use the fogs becuse of cost, yes the halogen bulbs don't last nearly as long as Xenon bulbs but the flickering when you turn then on and off will eventually kill the bulbs and ballasts. An HID bulb from Audis perspective is probably close to 200 bucks for the customer.. a ballast is 500+ probably, so to them having a fog light bulb burn out is much cheaper... whether it be under warranty or you paying.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Yes Xenons generally use less power.. 35 watts per bulb vs 55watts, but they do have 55 watt xenons now also.
I think they use the fogs becuse of cost, yes the halogen bulbs don't last nearly as long as Xenon bulbs but the flickering when you turn then on and off will eventually kill the bulbs and ballasts. An HID bulb from Audis perspective is probably close to 200 bucks for the customer.. a ballast is 500+ probably, so to them having a fog light bulb burn out is much cheaper... whether it be under warranty or you paying.

Ahh, thanks for the explanation. That makes sense.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (taoz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taoz* »_The lights look very nice.
I am thinking to put the HID on after I get the car. So the low beam uses H11 and fog uses H7, how about the high beam?
Thanks
 thanks. you are gonna go ALL OUT and do HID eh? is that a priority mod, or is that down the line?


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_ thanks. you are gonna go ALL OUT and do HID eh? is that a priority mod, or is that down the line?

I really want to put a 6000k HID kit in but duno if I have to modify the headlight housing or not. It seems no one has tried it yet.


----------



## Richy_R1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I love the New A3 and will soon be purchasing that is why I was looking here. One thing still perplexes me when a vehicle comes with the option of having Xenon light no one gets them but still wants to put a retro kit in?? In Canada the Xenon option is $700 Canadian and it comes with self leveling system and I am not 100% sure but a cleaning system as well and I think they are Bi-xenon's(high and Low). Now with xenon with low heat output the snow& slush here will build up on lens making it less functional and interfere with light output! in Europe you must have a self leveling system and cleaning system or you cannot have Xenon lights on your vehicle because if the light is uncontrolled it's a hazard! I have Xenon depot retro-kits in my Beetle & Jetta and love them and output is great but I have to make sure the lights are clear and clean of snow or condensation in the morning to get full benefits from them. With the jetta I will see if leaving the fog on in snow creates enough heat to melt the snow! if not then I will put xenon kit in it as well and clean manually! But remember if you have the option take it becuase to put Bi-xenon's,cleaning system,and auto leveling after will cost you over $1500 if not more with less function!!!!



















_Modified by Richy_R1 at 10:16 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Richy_R1)*

Some of us are getting cars off the dealer lots so no option to get the Xenons.. Also living in central NJ the last think you want is a car with known factory Xenons.. I'll miss having the projectors but I"m going to get e-code reflector housings and do a Xenon upgrade kit. To anyone just passing by my car will appear to have regular halogen lights when its parked.. It will reduce my risk of theft in this area by a good percent.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_Some of us are getting cars off the dealer lots so no option to get the Xenons.. Also living in central NJ the last think you want is a car with known factory Xenons.. I'll miss having the projectors but I"m going to get e-code reflector housings and do a Xenon upgrade kit. To anyone just passing by my car will appear to have regular halogen lights when its parked.. It will reduce my risk of theft in this area by a good percent.

Personally i think the lack of headlight washers on the Xenon-equipped A3s helps deter theft. It would have been better if Audi used projector housings on both xenons and halogens. Then no one would know the difference.
Dave


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Personally i think the lack of headlight washers on the Xenon-equipped A3s helps deter theft. It would have been better if Audi used projector housings on both xenons and halogens. Then no one would know the difference.
Dave

Definitly would have been better, but alot of cars in the US dont' have washers and still get stolen quit regularly around here. B5 S4s are one of the most popular stolen car simply for the headlights. B5 A4s aren't touched because its hit or missed.. Going with the projector housings on the non Xenon cars would have been great with Xenon still bein an option just to make it a hit or miss and reduce the chances.. However having a known Xenon housing is way to risky in this area for me.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Definitly would have been better, but alot of cars in the US dont' have washers and still get stolen quit regularly around here. B5 S4s are one of the most popular stolen car simply for the headlights. B5 A4s aren't touched because its hit or missed.. Going with the projector housings on the non Xenon cars would have been great with Xenon still bein an option just to make it a hit or miss and reduce the chances.. However having a known Xenon housing is way to risky in this area for me.

hence when I got the A3 the week of waterfest, I decided not to go . . .


----------



## Richy_R1 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

really factory xenon are a hot ticket??? would it not be to much trouble to rip out the headlight and the washing system and the leveling sensor which are usually mid point in the vehicle in the door??


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Richy_R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richy_R1* »_really factory xenon are a hot ticket??? would it not be to much trouble to rip out the headlight and the washing system and the leveling sensor which are usually mid point in the vehicle in the door??









Level sensors are mounted to the front and rear suspension on the left side of thecar for Audis... But people stealing them don't care about them they just want the bulbs and ballasts.
Audis became a very easy target becuase the B5s had in immo and the factory alarm could be defeated in all of 3 seconds.. So even thogh the later cars now have immo.. its not worth risking it since they often times just break in and steal the lights doing alot of damage but dont' take the car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

The title is misleading, as these are not HID bulbs. HID bulbs would only fit or work in a car with the HID option.
You might want to change the title in the DIY to Bright, Whiter Bulbs, not HID bulbs.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_The title is misleading, as these are not HID bulbs. HID bulbs would only fit or work in a car with the HID option.


Actually HID bulbs fit into any automotive headlight that is not a sealed beam light.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

just another tidbit . . . . the high beams are H7s


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (crew217)*

So where is the least expensive place to get these PIAA H11 low beam bulbs?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PaddleShiftr)*

send me an IM with your email address.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

i have to say, installing the PIAA lights on this car is very simple. Everything pops out really nicely. As long as you pay attention to the wires in the fogs its a smooth transition. I will post pics later.
Ryan, your info made it all the easier.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_i have to say, installing the PIAA lights on this car is very simple. Everything pops out really nicely. As long as you pay attention to the wires in the fogs its a smooth transition. I will post pics later.
Ryan, your info made it all the easier.

Exactly! VERY easy to install. You really don't need any instructions. But they give people confidence to do it! And it's worth it!


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Exactly! VERY easy to install. You really don't need any instructions. But they give people confidence to do it! And it's worth it!

I'll find out if it is worth it tonight. And no there is nothing to know, its extremely straight forward, altough a little ocward to get too as some points, but thats besides the point


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

I finally installed mine yesterday it took 15min total for all four real easy. thanx ryan for the hook up and the tips


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

I just did this install. Took me 15 minutes. Really easy, nothing to it. Thanks to Ryan for the PIAA bulbs! He got me a great price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by portishead at 9:48 PM 9/13/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

Howard at Quadratec Inc. should give you dealer pricing
East to dial direct, but long distance 610 701 0257 x328
or dial into the Sales 'que' at 800-745-6037, you'll be on hold, then ask for Howard or x328
HIGH H7
LOW H11
FOG H7
but the item numbers he will need are above in another post.
Tell him you're in car club with me.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

BTW, imho the pics dont do the bulbs justice they really do look nice with a bright white forground with a hint of blue due to the tips. nice alternative to hid if you didnt order your car with them or bought off the lot non hid


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_BTW, imho the pics dont do the bulbs justice they really do look nice with a bright white forground with a hint of blue due to the tips. nice alternative to hid if you didnt order your car with them or bought off the lot non hid

It's true. I compared the low beams after I installed one. The stock have a slight yellow hue, but the PIAA are more white with a slight blue tint, but it is subtle. You can really tell the different with the fogs. They are also brighter, with just a hint of blue.


----------



## AirKuhl (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (aLLsTaRDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aLLsTaRDUB* »_check it out http://www.xenondepot.com xenondepot has a full lineup of HID kits. They carry Phillips and a cheaper offshore kit. My experiance with their Phillips 6000k kit was a light output that gave a nice blue hue with amazing visability over stock.


Thanks for the link, this looks like a very nice option, especially with the slimline ballasts. At $380, it's even cheaper than factory. I'm all over this once I get my car.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (AirKuhl)*

Wouldn't you need to factory housings if you want to upgrade to a aftermarket xenon? I am planning to do this later on... I am thinking about 3000k yellow bulbs right now.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (soohaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soohaner* »_Wouldn't you need to factory housings if you want to upgrade to a aftermarket xenon? I am planning to do this later on... I am thinking about 3000k yellow bulbs right now.

If you get D2R bulbs or whatever it is made for reflectors you don't need factory housings... If you get D2S bulbs the light output will be horrible on non Xenon housings.


----------



## AirKuhl (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (PD Performance)*

Good point, this vendor claims to use both D2S and D2R as appropriate, but I would verify. 
I believe the A3 uses projector lens headlight enclosures with H11 bulb bases, correct? If so, the HID bulb protrusion should be equal to the halogen bulb. That and the projector lens should ensure that the beam spread and cutoffs are correct. I base this on other cars on which I have done the conversion, but I can't say for sure with the A3. 
BTW, anyone considering going this route should be aware of 2 things. One, this is NOT street legal in the USA. All aftermarket HID kits are off-road only. Use at your own risk.
Also, 4,300K is approx the color temp of sunlight and happens to be the natural color temp of the xenon arc. Any higher color temps are always the result of tint on the bulb glass. This tint blocks a LOT of the light. A 4300K bulb generates at least 20% more light than a 6000K bulb. The higher temps can generate less light than the original halogens, and IMO look as ricey as faded purple window tint.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (AirKuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirKuhl* »_
I believe the A3 uses projector lens headlight enclosures with H11 bulb bases, correct? If so, the HID bulb protrusion should be equal to the halogen bulb. That and the projector lens should ensure that the beam spread and cutoffs are correct. I base this on other cars on which I have done the conversion, but I can't say for sure with the A3. 

The non Xenon lights are reflector housings not projector so you'd need the R bulbs.


_Quote »_
Also, 4,300K is approx the color temp of sunlight and happens to be the natural color temp of the xenon arc. Any higher color temps are always the result of tint on the bulb glass. This tint blocks a LOT of the light. A 4300K bulb generates at least 20% more light than a 6000K bulb. The higher temps can generate less light than the original halogens, and IMO look as ricey as faded purple window tint.









correct and good to point it out as most do not realize this. Anything higher you spend more money on but get less output just for a different color. A projector will have a slightly more purplish light then a reflector so many of the bulbs were made to mimic the colorof real projector Xenon housings.. But its really not worth it for the decrease in light output.


----------



## AirKuhl (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_The non Xenon lights are reflector housings not projector so you'd need the R bulbs. 

Are you sure? Audi's website is confusing:
... ellipsoid halogen projector headlights with variable focus reflectors....
They look like projector housings at a quick glance.
--Pete


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (AirKuhl)*

Anybody put in the aftermarket xenon bulbs yet?


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (MisterJJ)*

After owning both PIAA headlamps and SilverStars, my preference leans heavily towards the SilverStars for one reason only = longevity. My PIAA bulbs were constantly burning out, yet my SilverStars lasted for years.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (AirKuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirKuhl* »_
Are you sure? Audi's website is confusing:
... ellipsoid halogen projector headlights with variable focus reflectors....
They look like projector housings at a quick glance.
--Pete

I"ve had one in my driveway for 5 months now... I"m sure they are not projectors.. 








sorry best shot I got


_Modified by PD Performance at 6:27 AM 9/22/2005_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (VDUBfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBfanatic* »_After owning both PIAA headlamps and SilverStars, my preference leans heavily towards the SilverStars for one reason only = longevity. My PIAA bulbs were constantly burning out, yet my SilverStars lasted for years.

Great. Sounds like SilverStars are the way to go. Uh... Do you know where to get a set of H11 Silverstars?


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (PD Performance)*

Nope.. HID stands for High Intensity Discharge, which generate light from a high voltage spark, not a heated filament. "Real" HID lights need reflectors and lenses designed specifically for the point-sounce light the produce, and the cannot be retrofitted to incandescant fixtures with good results. 
Also, "real" HID lights are expensive, due to the power supply units they require. The blue-tinted incandescant bulbs pictured in this thread were developed to mimic the more expensive HID lamps found primarily on luxury cars. 
So, if anything, these blue-bulbs should be called "Poseur bulbs". 
Also, they don't fool anyone, and they actually produce less light, since the blue filtering actually blocks the red wavelengths, resulting in less light emitted for the power used. More energy goes into heat, less into making light.
Read more here: http://www.danielsternlighting....html


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_"Real" HID lights need reflectors and lenses designed specifically for the point-sounce light the produce, and the cannot be retrofitted to incandescant fixtures with good results. 


I beg to differ. I have retrofitted "real" HID lights and while the beam pattern is not perfect, it's not bad either. I would definately say I've got "good results".


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I'm trying to figure out the 2 tabs...Is that what the flathead is for(my fingers won't fit) Do both tabs push back towards the car? 
Thanks
I'm good at breaking clips so I want to get it right

_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Took a bit more time, but the only tools needed are a flat head and a torx 15, just like Chris said!
It's not too hard at all. You will see 2 tabs, bend the top one down, and the bottom one up, with the other hand pull out the grill. Then remove 3 torx bolts (15). Pull out the light assembly, remove 3 clips, take out the bulb and replace. Remember which wire goes to what. There is a long prong in the bulb and a shorter prong. Remember which wire goes to what (by looking at the harness and remembering which side goes to what). I am pretty sure the long prong gets matched with the wire coming out of the right side of the wire harness (as you are looking at it). Here are some pics.








_Modified by RyanA3 at 3:54 PM 6/18/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (scotchy)*

it's not tough. Just push the top tab down, the bottom tab up. this releases them, then pull the unit out.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Joe1s2 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (scotchy)*

http://www.xenonpros.com/philips4300k.html
http://gohid.com/hid-automobile-table_5000.html
These are some of the places that I have been looking at for conversion for fog lights.


----------



## ScottAW (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan -
The white bulbs look great, but do they actually improve the lighting for driving? I had installed a pair of Silverstars in my previous vehicle, and while the whiter light was sharper looking, I found when driving during dark, rainy nights that they actually didn't perform as well as the factory halogen bulbs with the light that was more yellow in color.
Just curious what your impressions are after driving with them for some time.... Thanks!


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (ScottAW)*

Question to moderator: Why this thread is in DIY as a HID installation? There is nothing in here that indicates that. It's more like Halogen Bulb replacement guide.


----------



## chunk_cali (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (PaddleShiftr)*

I am new to 'loving' my car... so I don't know much about modding or the best online sites to buy parts...
Anyone reccommend a site I can purchase these from? RyanA3... Does your inside guy have a website I can order from?
Thanks.


_Modified by chunk_cali at 7:14 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (chunk_cali)*

you can call howard at 800 745 JEEP. ask for howard fullerton. or email [email protected] but pls go ^ and have item #s and the dealer pricing mentioned (if it's still there). put in the subject line PIAA - friend of RyanMac. good luck chunk.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

Just wanted to bring something to everyone's attention, my A3, (aust. spec 8P) uses H7 bulbs for the dipped beam, not the H11 like you guys.
So guys with non North American Specced cars, please beware! and check your car before you buy


----------



## BoxedUp (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
One thing i hate is.... factory bulbs and definetly including the A3, headlamps give that straight line of brightness. Once you go with an aftermarket bulb, you loose the line, and you get just a blur of light. Cooler looking and brighter, but not the same precise angle/lines of light itself. 

I agree with you on this point....
I can understand mods that look better than stock and perform better as well, but to change a vital safety component like headlights and compromise their effects, just doesn't make sense to me. Do you really want to impress someone with the looks of your headlights just before you run into them?







(I know, this is a little bit of exageration, but you get the point)


----------



## romeo007 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Headlamp bulb upgrade last night. (RyanA3)*

Hi does anyone know the life span (# of hours) of these PIAA h11 xenon bulbs? thank you.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Took a bit more time, but the only tools needed are a flat head and a torx 15, just like Chris said!
It's not too hard at all. You will see 2 tabs, bend the top one down, and the bottom one up, with the other hand pull out the grill. Then remove 3 torx bolts (15). Pull out the light assembly, remove 3 clips, take out the bulb and replace. Remember which wire goes to what. There is a long prong in the bulb and a shorter prong. Remember which wire goes to what (by looking at the harness and remembering which side goes to what). I am pretty sure the long prong gets matched with the wire coming out of the right side of the wire harness (as you are looking at it). Here are some pics.


FYI On the 08 Sportline model it's a phillips screw, not a Torx.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (LM Spec)*

Wow. Blast from the past!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------

